# pic. of your truck



## ASD (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## bottlefed89 (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice, I wish that were my truck...


----------



## ASD (Dec 28, 2005)

bottlefed89 said:


> Nice, I wish that were my truck...



THANK YOU

OK all of you yes all 137 of you that looked at this thread i know that we are all proud of our saws but someone besides me has to have a pic. of their truck !!!! or chipper or equipment ??? come on now let's see what you got


----------



## gumneck (Dec 28, 2005)

*Best viewed when humming SanfordnSon themesong*

Dont laugh, its paid for...(ok, well almost)


----------



## ASD (Dec 28, 2005)

gumneck said:


> Dont laugh, its paid for...(ok, well almost)


hay it makes you money right!


----------



## skwerl (Dec 28, 2005)

Which truck? Here's my personal ride-






Here's my work truck-






Here's my previous ride, this little truck was the most reliable vehicle I've ever owned. I gave it to my brother-in-law for Christmas a few days ago. 





Some old pictures, here's a truck I bought for $700 and built up into a moneymaking work truck about 10 years ago. Sold it after 4 years for a profit.


----------



## gumneck (Dec 28, 2005)

ASD said:


> hay it makes you money right!



It has and will continue to. Starts first turn of the switch everytime.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 28, 2005)

Skwerl, that white one looks like a boom truck, like the kind you would use to move trees with. How did it work for tree trimming?


----------



## skwerl (Dec 28, 2005)

I used it for loading wood on a big trailer. At that time most of my treework was removals, that truck pulled my trailer and loaded all the logs. With the boom at about 75 degrees, it would pick up about 1700 lbs before the front wheels came up off the ground.

Those pics were about halfway through the building process, before it ever hit the road. I don't have any pictures of it in action. 

Just found this pic-


----------



## bikepilot (Dec 28, 2005)

After picking up some wood from a lady who had a couple big oaks taken down last spring.




Out having some fun


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 28, 2005)

*My personal truck*

Here a picture just got it a week ago.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Dec 28, 2005)

The truck or the picture??


----------



## Redbull (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's my chipper, chip truck, and daily driver.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 29, 2005)

Lousy pic but...http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_16324.php

The old F250...http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_11565.php

The newer F250...http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_11566.php


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 29, 2005)

What year is the newer f250 stumper I had one exactly like it mine was the 97 light duty 4x4. They are a good truck they onlymade them for Pm 97 98 and Am 99. It is hard to find 7 lug rims for them though.


----------



## TipTop (Dec 29, 2005)

*New Chip Truck*

Last March I asked for your opinions on building a chip truck. Thanks for all your advice. Here is the ending results - a do all truck to last...hurt my pocket though.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 29, 2005)

Where did it go George, where did it go? (The pic, that is)


----------



## petemac (Dec 30, 2005)

*My truck*

Nothing too special here but its my first vehicle and its been good to me. 

1995 w/t 1500 4.3L and a 5 speed (and way too much wax  )


-pete


----------



## Redbull (Dec 30, 2005)

Nothin wrong with too much wax. It's nice and clean! I can see myself from here.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 30, 2005)

Dan, It's a '97.


----------

